# Another homemade clamptite tool



## Arutha (15 Jan 2017)

Browsing around for DIY solutions for this tool, I found, among others, this thread:
homemade-clamptite-tool-not-specifically-woodwork-related-t92447.html

Unfortunately, the "after" photo was missing (it's back now). The photo hosting site was down.

I made something similar, but did it the other way around. I started with a turn-buckle.






I did not remove any threads in the turn-buckle. Instead, I used a nut that was a little too small for the threaded bar. The threaded bar is M10, while the nut was some strangely threaded thing I had lying around (UNC or whatever). I finally found a use for this.  I drilled a hole through the nut, for the cross-pin, and used the grinder to grind it down to fit in the turn-buckle.









I then cut a short part off the left-hand threaded part and used my (wood) lathe to spin it, while using files to make a pointed end. With a hacksaw and files I made a slot for the wire.






I then took a length of threaded rod. Again, I used the lathe and files to make a groove for the cross-pin to fit.






I made some test fits with a 5 mm steel rod before actually assembling it with the cross-pin. This had to be hammered in, and will probably be difficult (or impossible) to remove.






Finally, I drilled a hole through the threaded rod to fit a handle.






I've tried it, and it works perfectly.

I haven't added the second cross-pin yet. It doesn't appear to be necessary for making clamps. I need to investigate what it's used for on the original clamptite.


----------

